# nice take on hot glue webs.



## ezra zephyr (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I couldn't quite catch what you were calling the blower--an inflator?? Where did you get it?


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

spinwitch said:


> I couldn't quite catch what you were calling the blower--an inflator?? Where did you get it?


I'm pretty sure it's a type of small air mattress inflator. Only thing I'd do differently is use an adjustable hose clamp in lieu of electrician's tape on the nozzle of the gun... and leave Spiderman out of it - lol


----------



## ezra zephyr (Aug 10, 2012)

i found a few different inflatable mattress blowers online. i guess the trick is finding one with the half inch opening. the hose clamp would be a smart modifacation. in my opinion using this type of blower would rule out spending big bucks on an air compressor.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I just use my can of compressed air made for dusting off my 'puter keyboard....no tape, nothing. Just put he nozzle next to the glue gun tip & spray. They come out in very fine threads. I then powder them with talcum to keep them matte.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool and effective.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I have a couple of air mattress air pumps from Target that would work perfectly (multiple nozzle adapters are included). I love this idea, especially since I don't own a compressor. Debbie5's way sounds great too, especially for small jobs (not sure how much area you can cover per can of air). Adding some talc is probably my favorite piece of advice. I can envision how well that would enhance the final effect. Thanks!


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I just built a rubber cement web caster yesterday and it worked pretty well. now I'm thinking about trying something along the lines of debbie5's hot glue webs. I'm just wondering how hard it is to clean the hot glue up after Halloween. If I cover my wifes rose bushes along the driveway with either rubber cement or hot glue will it still be there come the 4th of July? perhaps I should stick with the polyfill web stuff. Any one have any thoughts on this?


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I tried this last year. It worked about 2 weeks before Halloween, but come set up time the temps were cooler and it wouldn't work at all. I tried a hairdryer as well to no avail.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Next step is a propane torch and a leaf blower.
Where is that patent office.


----------

